# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Comment faire un groupbox en Java?

## pitbul44

slt, je voudrais savoir si dans la librairie standard, il y a un GroupBox ou BorderPan du style de l'image jointe.

merci d'avance

----------


## theyankee76

J'ai pas compris de quoi tu parles mais ca existe dans les 2 cas :

Si tu parles des JRadioButton, il faut que tu les rassembles dans un ButtonGroup.

Si tu parles de la bordure avec le titre, ca existe aussi et il faut que tu fasses BorderFactory.createTitleBorder.

Voila, une petite recherche dans la javadoc t'aurais rien cout  :;):

----------


## iohack

En fait pour rajouter ce que tu montres, c'est du ct des Border qu'il va falloir aller. Un fait tu prends un JPanel qui servira de ce que tu appelles "groupbox", tu mets les composants que tu veux dedans, puis tu lui rajoutes un border :


```

```

+1 pour que tu ailles voir la javadoc.

----------


## pitbul44

OK merci c'est exactement ce que je cherchais. C'est vrai j'aurai du fouiller un peu plus la javadoc  ::oops::  mais je pensais qu'il s'agissait d'un composant  part comme en C++.

----------

